# Stupid Land-Lady :(



## carzz (Mar 8, 2011)

Okay, so for the longest time, I've really wanted to do something quite special for my babies. I've been going through $$ numbers, and have come up with a saving plan to buy each one of my a fish, one of those, 2.5 desk top aquariums, with the colored top, and the filter. And then, to make it really cool, i've been thinking of getting some snails, or mollies to go with each one, so that it would have two things per tank betta/molly or betta/snail. 
But today i got thinking, why not get a ten gallon, and divid it into 3! I've seen some really great tanks on here, with the divided 10 gallon, and I thought it'd be really cool. It'd cost a lot less, since the other 2.5 cost $20 each, and here, just a basic 10 gallon cost $10. And on top of that, the make your own dividers are cheap too! It was the best idea EVER!!!  Right???
I really wanted to save my money, and buy two 10 gallons, since I have 7 fish, and my 3 girls in one, 3 males in the other, and the last male would go in my 3 gallon that i already have. 
Being that I live with my parents, I had to get their permission on the idea. And I know that they would have said yes but.... Our stupid land-lady, the woman we rent my house from has a strict TWO PET POLICY. We have a dog, and a cat, and seven betta fish. 
And we used to think she was really nice, and really great. but after some recent turmoil, we now know her to be the b**** that she really and truly is. 
My parents told me that if she ever stopped into town, unannouced (like she did before) and saw dog, cat, fish tank, fish tank, and fish tank, that she'd flip and tell us that only two animals were allowed, and some would have to go. And we all know which seven would go....  
So I sighed and said fine, I'd go back to plan A, the 2.5 per fish. 
They said no. She would still get mad. D:<
So now!!!!!! I am stuck with the glass bowls!  
1st: I'm tired of the glass bowls, and they don't work well anymore. The glass gets water spots that are near to impossible to remove!!! They BREAK! And I've wanted to upsize for a LONG TIME! 
2nd: I want better for my fish!
3rd: My fish deserve betta (haha <- see what I did there?)
4th: I hate Hate HATE this stupid, no good for, rotten land-landy. 
And last but not least 5th: WHAT'S SOOOO WRONG HAVING MORE THEN TWO ANIMALS IF THEY ARE TAKEN CARE OF AND DO NOT MAKE A MESS?

D: I hate this!!! What should I do??


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Hm.. I see your point. As a landlady with a 2 pet policy however, I can see her point to. It's her property and she's paying the taxes on the property. I mean, I never count small fish tanks as "pets" in getting a place bc really, I see the space it takes up is no different than a plant and causes no damage... Unless you drop it.. But you can always drop a pot of pasta water and the time it would take to remove sticky starch water could be considered longer than the entire tank cleaning process. (Yes, I've been there)
But as long as your living in someone else's house, you must respect their rules. Erm... Except the part where she came unannounced. That's actually illegal. So since you, as tenants, need 24 hrs notice of her coming.... Couldn't you hide the "excess" pets?? We did that before. This is the only place I lived that knew I kept rabbits.


----------



## Miyazawa (Sep 14, 2011)

i mean people have their reasons to impose certain rules, they are nice if they let you break the rules but it is not their fault if they make you follow it especially you've been told certain rules. Kudos to you when you break a rule and it goes unnoticed but you cant really blame anyone when you get busted.........i mean maybe she's a bad person but i dont think shes a rotten person because she makes you follow a rule that you are supposed to.


----------



## purplemuffin (Aug 12, 2010)

Usually the pet policy excludes fish... Have you actually asked if bettas are included in the policy? The policy usually has to do with the possibility of the animals destroying the apartment.


----------



## ShyDog (Oct 15, 2011)

I'm sure there's a reason to include fish in the list, I live in a dorm and we're allowed a maximum of one 5 gallon tank. (something to do with eco footprint maybe). I know landlords can be kind of rough in spots, but bare in mind if you move out of the house, their still stuck with whatever damages are left : ) . Here's to hoping it'll work out.


----------



## Miyazawa (Sep 14, 2011)

ShyDog said:


> I'm sure there's a reason to include fish in the list, I live in a dorm and we're allowed a maximum of one 5 gallon tank. (something to do with eco footprint maybe). I know landlords can be kind of rough in spots, but bare in mind if you move out of the house, their still stuck with whatever damages are left : ) . Here's to hoping it'll work out.


omg my college only allows maximum of one 5 gallon tank too :S


----------



## purplemuffin (Aug 12, 2010)

Our college has a limit of one 10 gallon tank, but a dorm is often different than an apartment. My friend lives in an apartment with a 1 pet only policy(and it can only be a cat, not a dog) but fish are excluded but have their own rule--You may have as many tanks and fish as you want, but the amount of water cannot exceed 20 gallons. So two tens, one twenty, several 5s..etc. But the water limit is to reduce the risk of water damage if a tank is smashed.


----------



## ShyDog (Oct 15, 2011)

purplemuffin said:


> amount of water cannot exceed 20 gallons. So two tens, one twenty, several 5s..etc. But the water limit is to reduce the risk of water damage if a tank is smashed.


That's kind of how it is here as well, I'm getting away with 2 two gallons and a 1 gallon tank and the good graces of my CA


----------



## erinandares (Oct 4, 2011)

I live in a no-pets allowed apartment, but we got permission before I even started looking at buying my fish and their tanks and all. They haven't imposed a limit on the amount of water or the size of the tank. I think it's more of a common sense thing, and I'm just getting my one twenty gallon and calling it good. Lol.


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

our landlord don't care. maybe we got a good one, but he knows of my bettas, even when i had 9 of them. 

but, you should ask, if fish count in the '2 pet limit' thing...


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

One place I lived in had a no pet policy, which included every type of animal. I didn't live there long..

I just want to mention something in case you do go ahead and upgrade. Don't put a betta AND a molly in a 2.5 tank.. that is no where near enough for both.. mollies can get 4-6 inches, and you really shouldn't put 2 fish in anything under 5 gals (even then it's pushing it).. So.. if you're able to upgrade (which I hope you are for the sake of the fishies hehe), then really consider not putting in another fish that can get 6 inches in something so small =( And that includes a divided 10 gal since it will be the same amount. Major over crowding and bio load.

Other then that.. good luck! But since you make it sound that she put her foot down.. then be careful, because I really don't think you want to go homeless. Much as we all love our pets, the way the economy is now, you really don't want to lose your home.


----------



## purplemuffin (Aug 12, 2010)

Mention they are small fish too. Some people think Oscars when they hear the word fish. Ask as if you don't have them... then you can gauge by her answer if you need to take action or if it will be fine.


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

It sounds like they talked to her since he was calling her names.. I mean, she may of turned an eye if he had one, but 7 individual tanks (or even 3) is hard to ignore for some people. Especially if down the road she wants to sell the house, any less risk of messing it up will be her top priority.


----------



## Leeniex (Aug 14, 2011)

I am a landlord and my one pet policy refers to furry critters, fish would not bother me.


That is one or two small tanks, not ten, lol.


----------



## Rjb5584 (Sep 22, 2011)

With regards to the unexpected visits being illegal, check the lease agreement and local laws. Sometimes it is completely within the bounds of the law.

I feel the landlord issue though. I have the same "no pets at all allowed" condition in my building because some of the tenents that lived in the building before me had cats, and they completely thrashed the units they were in. I've asked around and know a few people have some fish, but haven't heard from him personally that it's cool or what the conditions are. As a result, my tanks are 1g each so if he does raise a fuss, I can just say it'd be no different if a vase broke or I knocked over a pitcher or something. Still might have to get rid of them, but I think he'd be reasonable on the matter--provided I'm not asking for a whole-wall-sized tank.

I feel for the landlord too though. If you fill a tank too full, near some electronics, the water spills over...could cause some issues...

Regardless of what happens, I sympathize and hope all works out!

Edit: as someone else alluded to, specify "small fish" or "those little Siamese fighting fish". A few bettas is a lot different than a large pacu, arawana, or saltwater tank. Or, if all else fails, see if there'd be any conditions under which she'd change her mind on the policy, and do what you gotta do. Anyhow, hope some of this helps!


----------



## GreenTea (Jan 31, 2011)

Since no one's mentioned this...you should not be putting a single molly with a betta, it seems like a non issue now, but just in case you are thinking about in the future, don't!


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

Topics like this make me so thankful I have my landlord. He knows I have the dog and cat, but didn't know about the dragon, rats and tanks. When he came over to fix the hot water heater, he had to come into the living room. He saw every pet we had, I was sweating bullets. Then he stopped and looked at the rats, commented on how big their cage was, looked at the Dragon and asked if she bites. He said he would love to have one, but his wife won't let him have pets. Then he saw the betta tanks and went nuts saying how great they were set up, their tanks were so big and how much time and care must go into them. He then saluted me and walked off. That was 2 months ago, he never said a word since. He pays the water bill hehe

Some provinces here cannot say anything about a caged animal or fish in a tank in their rentals, it's law that you cannot remove someone because they have a caged pet. I have never come across a landlord that has an issue with caged/tank animals. I hope something can be done about your situation. 3 tanks is much easier than all those small ones!


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

>.<


----------



## Miyazawa (Sep 14, 2011)

GreenTea said:


> Since no one's mentioned this...you should not be putting a single molly with a betta, it seems like a non issue now, but just in case you are thinking about in the future, don't!


Myates already did  a little off topic but I used to live in WA lol now I feel like a stalker...o.o


----------



## GreenTea (Jan 31, 2011)

Oh I read the thread lol and missed it. Ya I'm from Seattle but live south now, there are a lot of NW people here.


----------



## elijahfeathers (Oct 15, 2010)

Most places have limits on pets because of destructive habits they can have (ie people have dogs who CHEW THROUGH DRYWALL and cays who spray in houses). This can significantly lower the value of your property.

Fish I do not think count as pets. Plan how much water you want to have. Most landlords care about haw many gallons-- eg many apartments have a a 5-10 gallon limit. this is to reduce the possibility of water damage. It may not seem bad to spill that... if say your tank broke.... 10 gallons is a LOT to get it. It can get into the floor and carpet. Cause molding, weakening of the structure... eventually leading to expensive repairs being needed.

So ask them to ask your landlord about any limits on tank size. Most people will count fish a decorations more than pets. It sounds like your parents are trying to wiggle you out of bettas more than anything else.


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

I busted every rule this place has. As soon as I signed the lease, the owner walked in and screamed at the office manager "*CATS* under 20 pounds, *NOT* dogs!!" Too late. Already signed the lease. They sold the place so I snuck in a chinchilla. Place got sold yet again and added 7 tanks. Got away with it too till they decided to put in a new window, and unlike most places, the person doing the handywork IS the new owner. She gave me a look that like "...1 dog, 1 chinchilla and 22 fish in less then 300 square feet??"

I have no idea what the pet poilcy here is anymore. My original lease in 2009 and THREE owners ago.


----------



## SnowySurface (Apr 25, 2011)

My place is a no pet at all policy but my Landlord doesn't care about anything in a cage or cats. Dogs are definitely out because they have to poop somewhere and bark. But a lot of tenent can have a cat that isn't too violent (since he does have to come in to do work) or anything in a cage or tank. I guess I won the jackpot in terms of landlords.


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

The whole tenants policy has never been an issue (renting from a relative who would rescue animals all the time). Ownership passed to mother when my other relative passed, and when we move out (huge house, need something smaller), tenants rules for pets will be my big concern.

It's totally understandable to limit the size of aquariums when you consider the water damage and property values.... as much as pet owners we may not like it.


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

GreenTea said:


> Since no one's mentioned this...you should not be putting a single molly with a betta, it seems like a non issue now, but just in case you are thinking about in the future, don't!


Hey! I did mention it on top of the page where you said that =P



Myates said:


> One place I lived in had a no pet policy, which included every type of animal. I didn't live there long..
> 
> I just want to mention something in case you do go ahead and upgrade. Don't put a betta AND a molly in a 2.5 tank.. that is no where near enough for both.. mollies can get 4-6 inches, and you really shouldn't put 2 fish in anything under 5 gals (even then it's pushing it).. So.. if you're able to upgrade (which I hope you are for the sake of the fishies hehe), then really consider not putting in another fish that can get 6 inches in something so small =( And that includes a divided 10 gal since it will be the same amount. Major over crowding and bio load.
> 
> Other then that.. good luck! But since you make it sound that she put her foot down.. then be careful, because I really don't think you want to go homeless. Much as we all love our pets, the way the economy is now, you really don't want to lose your home.


----------



## Moon (Jul 4, 2011)

I am a landlady myself and my rules are no dogs ( renters dog had pups cost me lots of $$$ and I'm talking grands here) no cats ( because I am allergic and the letterbox idea) but fish and gerbils (yes), mice ( no) rats (no) bunnies sure birds sure and my renters take advantage of my animal rules they have 3 fish tanks


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

No rats? May I ask why? Rats are actually cleaner animals than those gerbils, birds and rabbits you allow. By far. They are also more loyal and less destructive. I would allow a tenant to have a pet rat before anything else hands down.


----------



## purplemuffin (Aug 12, 2010)

Seems most people are afraid of rats, sadly from a lack of education! I've seen people think I'd get the plague when I had them!


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Rats as pets are banned in Alberta for some gummed up reason. Makes no sense to me. I know rats are FAR better than any small rodent :/ However, why allow rabbits over rats?? Rats- if released will likely die. Rabbits, too. But rabbits chew walls. I rescued my cousins rabbit after she chewed ALL the moldings off in the room she had free run of.


----------



## nel3 (May 29, 2011)

Laki said:


> Rats as pets are banned in Alberta for some gummed up reason. Makes no sense to me. I know rats are FAR better than any small rodent :/ However, why allow rabbits over rats?? Rats- if released will likely die. Rabbits, too. But rabbits chew walls. I rescued my cousins rabbit after she chewed ALL the moldings off in the room she had free run of.


yikes, that rabbit did a number on the place. lol, i was just thinking how easy it might be to take care of rabbits as pets but didnt know they could be that destructive. atm its just my 3 betta as pets, my place isnt too big so space for a cage isnt much. dogs are out of question, hardwood floors and cats arent either my parents have allergies to cats. it was rabbits or some caged reptile. my father hates both especially reptiles. id like to get them but finding a good deal and space needs some assessment.


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

I used to have rats.. loved those little girls. I would let them free roam the living room when I was around. One girl (Kit kat) was skittish so whenever she got spooked, she would run right up and on me. The others just ran around and luckily never had to go searching for them. They stayed out in plain sight and would come when called. Had to get rid of them right when my 7 year old was born though =( Used to do a rescue with them, so at one point had about 14. Lots of cages, lots of cleaning. Never got bitten, never got pooped on.


----------



## SmokeNLark (Jul 22, 2010)

I'd ask about fish. My apartment allows cats, small dogs and tanks under 30 gallons. I took that to mean "as many tanks as I want under 30 gallons each". I've got a 29, 10, 5, 3, 2, and a 1 gallon.  Fish don't chew things, don't pee on carpets, and don't cause a mess. Most landlords are ok with that. I don't think they'd count fish as a pet. Also, the only other thing was that birds are not allowed out of cages. Mine comes out anyway. haha. And your landlord can't just walk in like that. 

And agreeing with the molly thing, don't do it. Mollys are bad betta tankmates, they need at least 20-30 gallons themselves, they like to be in groups and a 2.5 is too small for any fish tankmate. You need a 10 gallon before you can add other fish. (That does not go for a divided tank. A 3 way divided betta tank cannot have other fish in it as well)


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

nel3 said:


> yikes, that rabbit did a number on the place. lol, i was just thinking how easy it might be to take care of rabbits as pets but didnt know they could be that destructive. atm its just my 3 betta as pets, my place isnt too big so space for a cage isnt much. dogs are out of question, hardwood floors and cats arent either my parents have allergies to cats. it was rabbits or some caged reptile. my father hates both especially reptiles. id like to get them but finding a good deal and space needs some assessment.


 Unfortunately, the majority of people think rabbits are easy pets. I haven't spent as much on my dog at the vets in 14 years as I have on my 2 rabbits in 2 years. You *need* to have them spayed if you're getting a female. It helps with litter training and prevents ovarian cancer (which 85% of females get if unspayed) and they become destructive if they are not stimulated or played with. They like free run interaction which make some land people weary. They have a different pus which means if they even get cut once by a cat or their own nails they can develop an abscess which, with toothpaste thick pus, needs veterinary care to battle. :-? Advanced pets which I think most people over look.. I hate the idea of keeping my bunny in a cage, she has free run of my room when I'm here. She's trained like a cat. A lot of people don't know that  



Myates said:


> I used to have rats.. loved those little girls. I would let them free roam the living room when I was around. One girl (Kit kat) was skittish so whenever she got spooked, she would run right up and on me. The others just ran around and luckily never had to go searching for them. They stayed out in plain sight and would come when called. Had to get rid of them right when my 7 year old was born though =( Used to do a rescue with them, so at one point had about 14. Lots of cages, lots of cleaning. Never got bitten, never got pooped on.



Rats a re nice pets. My bf likes them too. My sister ha been keeping rats for .... Over 10 yrs. She kept them when she had her child. She has pics of my neice, aged 5 or 6, holding and playing with the rats. I think they made for wonderful pictures  I guess I don't like small rodents as pets, personally, bc they need to be caged and to me pets should be part of the family. But if I ever have kids and they want to help take care of a pet it will be rats ^^ Rats are such fun! 
On my sister's birthday one of her rats got carried away with all the stimulation and bit my finger which had tea on it.. It didn't hurt, bc it wasn't an aggressive bite, he just wanted the tea and thought the finger was part of it!! lol:lol:


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I wouldn't mind having a rat someday. I've heard so many good things about them. My mother would flip her lid if I brought one home. I'd probably get disowned. lol


----------



## Kytkattin (May 15, 2011)

Rabbits, when spayed and neutered are 10X cleaner than rats. They are much more fastidious with their litterbox habits than rats, and having owned both for years, there is a notable difference in the amount of work you have to do. I actually had to stop keeping rats because I became allergic to their urine. Right now at my house my rabbit has full run of the entire house and ALWAYS pees in her litter box. She doesn't even have a cage any more to be locked up in.
However, they can be more destructive. I am lucky that my girl is not much of a chewer, but she has chewed and destroyed things (not walls, but that has happened to others). Ironically, if I leave a shirt on the floor she is guaranteed to chew it, if my boyfriend does, she will just sleep on it. Little brat...
That and you add the fact that rats are either always kept in cages or being handled when they are out (not left to free run around the house), I wouldn't see why they wouldn't make great apartment pets. I see a lot less potential for them causing damage than rabbits, but rabbits are also a great choice if they are spayed and neutered and entertained with plenty of toys!


----------



## Trobar (Aug 29, 2011)

My mom had a royal fit when I brought home 2 mice, would hate to see what she would have done if they were rats. As it was, they had to live in a glass aquarium with a screened lid in the basement.


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

Kytkattin said:


> Rabbits, when spayed and neutered are 10X cleaner than rats. They are much more fastidious with their litterbox habits than rats, and having owned both for years, there is a notable difference in the amount of work you have to do. I actually had to stop keeping rats because I became allergic to their urine. Right now at my house my rabbit has full run of the entire house and ALWAYS pees in her litter box. She doesn't even have a cage any more to be locked up in.


Really? My rats are really clean. Granted, I spend half an hour cleaning them each day, but they are good enough with their litter tray habits that I could let them have the run of at least a room, if I wanted to. Actually, I'm happy to let them do that, they just prefer their nice comfy cage with it's soft, cosy beds.  I'll be honest, though, my males don't pee in their litter box, just in their cage or on me. As long as it's not on the floor, though, I don't mind, and their cage is covered in lino so it never smells and is super easy to clean. 
The only reason I'd be wary of letting them have the run of more than the kitchen is that they are curious little critters and would probably get stuck somewhere. My sister once accidentally shut D'Artagnan in the dishwasher (it wasn't on) and we spent ten frantic minutes looking for him before we thought to check in there. 

Best pets ever, though. Sweet, loving, so affectionate (and licky!), incredibly comical, very friendly and pretty intelligent.  Can't imagine life without my little fuzz bundles.

I like rabbits well enough (I very nearly adopted two when I worked for the RSPCA as a rabbit handler), but my boys have never managed to give me a six-inch scar on my rest and puncture little holes all over my chest and stomach because they startled at a breathe of wind. :roll:


----------



## Kytkattin (May 15, 2011)

The whole peeing on you and anywhere in their cage is why I don't think they are as clean as rabbits, and exactly why I can't keep them as pets any more. It wasn't even the big pee spots, it was the dribble that the males left behind. Actually, my favorite bald female did that too... I only have to change the litterbox on my rabbit once a week, no daily clean up. So far my rabbit has actually been less maintenance than my fish!

I will agree that rats are much more personable. My rabbit is a complete... well you fill in the blank, and she is spayed. I can only image that she would be deadly if she wasn't spayed. However, I feel cursed with rabbits for the rest of my life. My boyfriend is head over heals in love with the strange lagomorphs. I think he loves the fact that Eclipse loves him and snubs my existence.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Kytkattin said:


> Rabbits, when spayed and neutered are 10X cleaner than rats. They are much more fastidious with their litterbox habits than rats, and having owned both for years, there is a notable difference in the amount of work you have to do. I actually had to stop keeping rats because I became allergic to their urine. Right now at my house my rabbit has full run of the entire house and ALWAYS pees in her litter box. She doesn't even have a cage any more to be locked up in.
> However, they can be more destructive. I am lucky that my girl is not much of a chewer, but she has chewed and destroyed things (not walls, but that has happened to others). Ironically, if I leave a shirt on the floor she is guaranteed to chew it, if my boyfriend does, she will just sleep on it. Little brat...
> That and you add the fact that rats are either always kept in cages or being handled when they are out (not left to free run around the house), I wouldn't see why they wouldn't make great apartment pets. I see a lot less potential for them causing damage than rabbits, but rabbits are also a great choice if they are spayed and neutered and entertained with plenty of toys!


 Totally agree!! Most people don't have them spayed though bc "it's too much money" or "he's too old for that now" :/ And they are the ones who make it a big deal to a landlord bc those are the rabbits with bad litterbox habits and the ones are left unsupervised to chew on walls. My bunny was spayed at 6mths old and litterbox training was a breeze!! she's just like a cat. She prefers to be on her own (usually under a cardboard box) and she has free roam in our room while we're here. She obviously cannot be trusted on her own bc she chewed my unplugged hair straightener which then exploded in my face next time I went at it -_- but yea, and she comes to me for attention ^.^ People turn them into shelters too quickly when their hormones kick in and they become terrible pets. 



Bombalurina said:


> Really? My rats are really clean. Granted, I spend half an hour cleaning them each day, but they are good enough with their litter tray habits that I could let them have the run of at least a room, if I wanted to. Actually, I'm happy to let them do that, they just prefer their nice comfy cage with it's soft, cosy beds.  I'll be honest, though, my males don't pee in their litter box, just in their cage or on me. As long as it's not on the floor, though, I don't mind, and their cage is covered in lino so it never smells and is super easy to clean.
> The only reason I'd be wary of letting them have the run of more than the kitchen is that they are curious little critters and would probably get stuck somewhere. My sister once accidentally shut D'Artagnan in the dishwasher (it wasn't on) and we spent ten frantic minutes looking for him before we thought to check in there.
> 
> Best pets ever, though. Sweet, loving, so affectionate (and licky!), incredibly comical, very friendly and pretty intelligent.  Can't imagine life without my little fuzz bundles.
> ...


 lol!! Yes, they can be easily spooked!! ^.^ Acacia hates the wind!! She used to hide underneath my dog outside if it was windy!!



Kytkattin said:


> The whole peeing on you and anywhere in their cage is why I don't think they are as clean as rabbits, and exactly why I can't keep them as pets any more. It wasn't even the big pee spots, it was the dribble that the males left behind. Actually, my favorite bald female did that too... I only have to change the litterbox on my rabbit once a week, no daily clean up. So far my rabbit has actually been less maintenance than my fish!
> 
> I will agree that rats are much more personable. My rabbit is a complete... well you fill in the blank, and she is spayed. I can only image that she would be deadly if she wasn't spayed. However, I feel cursed with rabbits for the rest of my life. My boyfriend is head over heals in love with the strange lagomorphs. I think he loves the fact that Eclipse loves him and snubs my existence.


  My bunny is also kind of a _____!!! she always was! I think it was because of having to live with her 3 siblings and mom in a tiny commercial rabbit cage for 4 months before I got her. Wanna start a brat club??


----------



## Kytkattin (May 15, 2011)

Alas, my bunny is currently 200 miles away from me. I am going to college and don't have my little daring diva with me. Apparently she has been fairly good for my mom.


----------



## purplemuffin (Aug 12, 2010)

I have both of you beat! My snake only uses the bathroom once a week, if even that! When she has a growth spurt she'll hold it all in for nearly a month :shock: 

Then I just replace her paper towels :-D Now that's what I call low maintenance! 

Haha, my parents might be landlords in a few years. I talked to them about fish and pets and what would be allowed, and they plan on removing all carpet and just having either wood flooring or nice looking stained concrete(cool and modern!  ) and because of that she said people could have as many huge tanks as they wanted on that concrete floor!  And with no carpets, cats, birds, dogs, etc. wouldn't be an issue either. Wish as many landlords were as okay with pets as her!


----------



## Kytkattin (May 15, 2011)

Actually, I have everyone beat, even people who own plants!

I have a tarantula. She poops rarely, and when she does, it is smaller than half a dime, and easy to clean up. She could go at least a year, possibly years without eating. She gets watered weekly. She likes to sun herself, but needs no extra lights or heat. In the 5 years I have had her she has shed twice, both times healthy and fast. Literally the same or less maintenance than a plant.


----------



## purplemuffin (Aug 12, 2010)

Dude, I SO want a few tarantulas! What kind do you have? I'm interested in an avic versicolor, a brazilian giant black, and a green bottle blue! I'd LOVE a gooty tarantula, but those things are 600 dollars!! Not gonna happen unless I get a pair and am breeding them, lol! My boyfriend had a Texas brown when he was younger  They are EASY! And the babies are cute and fuzzy!


----------



## Trobar (Aug 29, 2011)

those give me the willies


----------



## purplemuffin (Aug 12, 2010)

They used to freak me out too, but then i started learning more about them..Now I love them!

Snakes used to scare me as well! I discovered most of my animal fears were more based on the fact that I knew so little about them other than that they can be dangerous!  Like dogs, I know they can and do hurt people (or worse) all the time, but we also know all the good things, and so we aren't as scared of them as we would be if all we knew was that they bite!


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

Well, I know full well that a Madagascan Hissing Cockroach is not exactly dangerous...I would still cower in fear in the same house as one. Phobias know no reason.  
Not sure I would ever want a tarantula (impressive they may be, but there are enough spiders around here without me adding to them), but I can't wait to get stick insects.  Not as low maintenance, but so cute! (for insects).


----------



## purplemuffin (Aug 12, 2010)

True, there is a difference between a regular fear and a phobia! Both can be overcome, but one not so easily(and only if for some reason you REALLY wanted to, which most people don't, since they have a phobia! XD I have one of lady bugs! But with reason..they nested in my room. If you saw 30,000+ ladybugs living and dying in your bedroom...eugh)

I also am interested in getting an orchid mantis or other types of mantis 8D


----------



## Kytkattin (May 15, 2011)

She is a G. rosea. My roomies are only okay with terrestrial species, no climbers! 

Otherwise I would go get a s'ling of an A. versicolor. Someone near me is selling them!

And G. rosea are not good first spiders. Mine has adapted well enough to captive life, but many don't, and she still has moments of being very discontent. Plus I have no idea how old she is. She could die tomorrow and be 80 years old for all I know. I wouldn't know if I did something wrong or she was just old. All I know for sure is that she is 5+ years old (she was full size when purchased).


----------



## purplemuffin (Aug 12, 2010)

Oh, wow, I know someone else with one of those. Yes they are for sure not starters. I bet she's lovely!


----------



## Kytkattin (May 15, 2011)

Considering I have had her since I was 16, I am amazed I have kept her alive (I thank her not needing humidity!). I actually purchased her to help me get over my fear of spiders. She is my only pet that was truly an impulse buy. Considering I now have no problem sleeping in the same room as her any more, I would say she has helped my fear.

However, I never handle her. If I need to move her I coax her into a tupperware container. I held her in the pet store the day I bought her, and never since. She can flick hairs and guano if she chooses, and handling her could prove fatal if she were to fall. If she were to bite me, I would probably freak out and fling her across the room. She doesn't feel neglected from this, she is probably happier. She is just like my fish: look, don't touch. 

And she certainly has a personality all her own that I have noticed over the years! While many people call their rosea "pet rocks" my girl likes to come and sun-bathe, and does move throughout the day. And she escaped once, and only once. I didn't close the lid all the way and she climbed onto the top to sit in the sun. As soon as she noticed me she slowly tried to get back into her cage! lol. Now I have a lock that makes sure the lid is always properly sealed!


----------



## purplemuffin (Aug 12, 2010)

Most tarantula owners really don't handle them anyway unless necessary  when it's time for cleaning they cup them(much like a betta!) It helps to just not handle any of them because some just don't take to handling well, and why risk handling the wrong one? Some are known to be more tame (brazilian giant blacks and a few other starters) and those are sometimes handled so they can be used for education.

That escape attempt is hilarious XD Surprisingly, the only animals we've had escape were our leopard geckos. One of those escapes ended badly, she got into the giant male's cage and got REAL beat up :,( she bit all his toes off though, tough little girl! They both healed now, and both have much better locking lids. Considering they don't have toe pads I didn't think they'd get out. I was wrong! O_O


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

I don't exactly stand around and drool over spiders (though I do like our local huntsmans (huntsmen?)), but that is a pretty cute critter.


----------

